# Ian Thomas - Painted Ladies



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

This song seems to get a lot of FM airplay around these parts every summer ..... and IMHO, should therefore probably be on every southern Ontario campfire circuit guitar player's songlist.

What's up with Ian Thomas these days? ...... do the southwestern Ontario guitar players have any feedback to offer?

Jack Daniels and I took a quick stab at this tune a couple of weeks ago.

If it is not acceptable to post song charts .... please delete ...... if ok ..... please provide any corrections. 



Ian Thomas - Painted Ladies

Intro: Em

Verse 1:
Em
I remember settin' out ..................... Just to see what I could see
Em
Streetcars rollin' by and airplanes flying high .................... They all meant nothin' to me
Am
No one ever looked my way ................... Or knew that I was there
Em
I kept walkin' and the rain kept rainin' ................... Until all the streets were bare

Chorus 1: 
Em D Em7 D
Ooh ...... Oooh ............... Feelin' fine mama
Em D Em7 D
Painted ladies .................. And a bottle of wine mama
Am D Am7 D
Ooh ....... Ooh ................... Feelin' good mama
Em D Em7 D
They took my money ...................... Like I knew they would

　
Am7 D
La la la la la, la la 
Am7 D
La la la la la, la la (X2)


Verse 2:
Em
City lights were shinin' on me .................. Through my window pane
Em
I kept thinkin' 'bout ................. The day when I'd be home again
Am
Rockin' chairs and summer fairs ..................... And swimmin' in the sea
Em
I kept drinkin', sinkin' ..................... Till there was nothing left of me

Chorus 2: (repeat Chorus 1)

Outro: 
Am7 D
La la la la la, la la
Em  ( .......... fade)



Here is a live original ..... 

[video=youtube;YgLG9MvIVhs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgLG9MvIVhs[/video]


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

One of my favourite songs. What did happen to him haven't heard anything about him for quite some time.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

fredyfreeloader said:


> One of my favourite songs. What did happen to him haven't heard anything about him for quite some time.


Well other than the video above, in 2007 he toured with his brother Dave doing comedy & music.
And years ago he was on SCTV appearing as himself in an extended sketch with Dave & Rick Moranis as Bob & Doug MacKenzie who discover Ian Thomas is a hoser.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

He's still touring and is working on a new album.

He's got a pretty good web site with a twitter feed with which he's active as well as a forum where he is involved directly. Pretty cool.

http://www.ianthomas.ca/Ian_Thomas/Home.html


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

dodgecharger ...... that is a pretty cool site ....... thanks for posting.

Good to hear that Ian is still making music, recording and performing .... very well spoken and aging with a very apparent grace, humility and class ...... (too many 'stars' from that era have expired already or are basket cases now) ...... growing up in early 70's GTA, he was definitely a big part of that music scene ...... and hearing his music still being played today, personally, brings back many fond memories for me.

(I charted this song from the original recording ...... watching the 2007 video a little more closely, I see where a couple of chords (at least) were missed ...... I will update/edit later when I get a chance to go through it a few more times ..... what is there should get the campfire player close enough to fake it though!)


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Anyone interested in Ian Thomas should definitely check out The Boomers. IMO it's songwriting of the highest order. Great hooks, fabulous playing from all members, and insightful, personal lyrics. 
I don't think it gets any better!


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

Mr Yerp said:


> ...... check out The Boomers .....


Did not realize Boomers was an Ian Thomas side project ....... I do really enjoy their music.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Just got an email from Ticketmaster for an Edmonton date:
• Oct 6 Sat An Evening With Ian Thomas 
Festival Place On Sale Thu, 07/19/12


----------

